# How to get dog to swallow large enrofloxacin pill



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

Are you sure he has to chew it? If he doesn't, that would make your task a lot easier..


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

I'm not sure, after posting I kept on searching and it seems it may not have to be chewed, we can crush it up or break it into two and put it down his throat. Even the crushed one causes him not to eat things that he usually wolves down.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't undertand why he HAS TO chew them? It certainly would be easier to put them down his throat yourself...........have you asked your Vet? I've only used injectable Baytril(enrofloxin) so I don't know about the oral tablets........ so much easier to give a shot than getting a animal to take a pill! LOL!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

It's an antibiotic ... I doubt he has to chew it. I would break it in two and pop it in his throat then massage it down


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau had to take those. Only thing that worked was to stick it in a lump of peanut butter.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What if you hide it inside a little ball of raw ground beef ? Very few dogs would resist that...


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My dog is very very picky about pills. I take liverwurst (braunschweiger) soft and squishy, and smelly, and wrap it aroun a pill or if it's a big pill I split it and wrap the two halves. Iris just sucks it down without chewing. Anything else and she rejects it suspiciously. A friend does the same thing with his 3 dogs and it works for him too.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Down the throat can work but wrap it in anything and he takes it apart, often in his mouth, spitting out the pill.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

homemadehitshow said:


> Down the throat can work but wrap it in anything and he takes it apart, often in his mouth, spitting out the pill.


Have you tried raw meat ? Raw meat makes a dog go back to its wild instincts... They want it bad and eat it so fast...


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I've had clients crush it and dissolve in water then use a syringe to get it down the dog/cat, that seems to be the most common thing I hear. When Killa is being difficult I just shove the pill down her throat, hold her mouth shut, and rub her throat on the outside so she swallows. Or you could try a pill gun some of my clients have had success with using those on cats, so I would think it would work for a dog just as well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm sort of in your shoes. I have a large, unfriendly parrot on the very same meds. There is no shoving that down her throat. lol 

Every morning, I pull out the peanut butter and mix her antibiotics and her pain meds into the peanut butter, smear it on crackers and offer her a 'treat.' It's going to be a long recovery time, I'm afraid. She will only eat her peanut butter sandwiches if I feed one to the Amazon in the next cage over. I guess Molly thinks I'm trying to poison her. 

That was working fairly well until Wednesday. I came home from work, made another pot of coffee, did chores, grabbed the kid and drove the almost 4 hours to Houston. (long story, I should make a thread about it, I think y'all may get a kick out of it....)
Since I was in a hurry, I cheated. Kid made herself some pizza rolls for breakfast. I stole two of them, injected the meds into them (ah, the perks of owning livestock and working in medicine lol) and fed the pizza rolls to Molly. I know they're not good for her, but I figure once won't hurt. She is now refusing the peanut butter sandwiches and holding out for pizza rolls. Darned teenagers!!!

Timmy is a teenager, maybe try shoving the pills into a pizza roll or see if you can trade the pills for liquid and squirt it into something yummy for him. 

Best wishes.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

These are all really good suggestions. My dogs would never pass up raw meat! Try giving him a little bite without the pill first, then pill in meat, then follow up with another piece of meat. No way he'll resist that.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That med does not have to be chewed! I have given it to both cats and dogs, and have always just pushed them down their throats. Especially with the dogs we have taught them to accept having our hands around and in their mouths. Since all my dogs are big I can get pills far enough back that they have no choice but to swallow.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

homemadehitshow said:


> Down the throat can work but wrap it in anything and he takes it apart, often in his mouth, spitting out the pill.


Mine does the samething


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> That med does not have to be chewed!


I can't think of _any_ dog pills that need to be chewed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I can't think of _any_ dog pills that need to be chewed!


I can't either actually. Although Iverhart is chewable the only one who is willing to chew theirs is Javelin. I give it to Lily and Peeves as a swallow whole pill since they have decided they don't like to chew it.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Use that thin Buddic brand ham and break up the pill or crush it then roll it up in the lunch meat. Give a little taste of meat first then give the rolled up one followed by another taste. It never hurts if another one of your dogs is sitting close and wanting the meat as well, they tend to swallow faster. I have used this to give liquid medicine as well by making a little pocket out of the meat and giving it that way. I have never had a dog that wouldn't take a liquid before but the little deaf Pom I have will bite your finger off if you try to put a syringe of liquid in her mouth.


----------



## homemadehitshow (Jul 8, 2015)

Pretty much all attempts have failed. He is kind of off his food anyway and nothing, raw beef, raw chicken, cheese wiz etc will be eaten with the pill. After we try to get him to eat the pill he won't eat anything because he doesn't trust us.

The only success we had was mixing, crushed, with baby food and forcing it into his mouth. Not a great experience for anyone and most of it ends up in his fur.

Today they have changed him to a different, smaller, pill.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Marcie said:


> roll it up in the lunch meat. Give a little taste of meat first then give the rolled up one followed by another taste. It never hurts if another one of your dogs is sitting close and wanting the meat as well...


This is what I do with Jupiter's pills, but using his canned food that I mix with the kibble, or sweet potato which they both love. I first give one without a pill, then the easier pill, then the yucky one, then another bolus of canned food. Sometimes I mix the order up. Pericles is watching and that helps. He gets his full breakfast or dinner right after so that is another incentive. Good luck!


----------

